# Probleme beim Erstellen einer Ant-File



## twobeers (22. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine build.xml gemacht, die ich mit Ant ausführe:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<project name="DistantLearning">

	<property name="bin" location="D:\Programme\MHP\IrtMhpRI\windows\mhpri\runtime\fileio\dsmcc\0.0.66" />
	<property name="src" location="D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Tobias\Eigene Dateien\Eclipse Projekte\DistantLearning\src" />
	<property name="jardir" location="D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Tobias\Eigene Dateien\Eclipse Projekte\DistantLearning\lib" />
	<property name="jarfile" location="${jardir}/DLXlet.jar" />
	<property name="build" location="D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Tobias\Eigene Dateien\Eclipse Projekte\DistantLearning\bin" />
	
	<target name="init">
	    <tstamp/>
	</target>
	
	<target name="compile" depends="init" description="compile the source" >
	    <javac srcdir="${src}" destdir="${bin}"/>
	 </target>
	
	<target name="save" depends="compile">
		<javac srcdir="${src}" destdir="${build}"/>
	</target>
	
	<target name="Jar" depends="compile">
		<jar destfile="${jarfile}" basedir="${bin}" />
	</target>	
</project>
```

Nun bekomme ich allerdings immer folgender Fehlermeldung:


> [javac] D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Tobias\Eigene Dateien\Eclipse Projekte\DistantLearning\src\Client.java:3: cannot access java.io.IOException
> [javac] bad class file: D:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\lib\rt.jar(java/io/IOException.class)
> [javac] class file has wrong version 49.0, should be 48.0
> [javac] Please remove or make sure it appears in the correct subdirectory of the classpath.
> ...



ich habe mich schon ein bißchen schlau gemacht: ich verwende jre1.5.0_06 und musste darum bei dem ersten Ausführen der build.xml Datei in den Classpath von Ant den Verweis zu D:\Programme\Java\j2sdk1.4.2_10 auf die tools.jar einfügen!
Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass anscheinend die Versionen nicht passen - es ändert auch nichts an der Fehlermeldung wenn ich im Eclipse für das Projekt überhaupt die j2sdk1.4.2_10 zum Kompilieren meiner Dateien verwende.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen, ich stehe wirklich an 
Vielen Dank, TwoBeers


----------



## Sasa (23. Mrz 2006)

Wofür brauchst du noch die 1.4er Version? Kannst du nicht alles unter 1.5 erledigen?


----------



## twobeers (23. Mrz 2006)

und was nehme ich da statt der sdk1.4. her? ich habe nirgendswo eine 1.5 Version davon gefunden, oder heißt der Spass jetzt einfach nur anders?

ich brauche die developer sachen nämlich für die tools.jar!


----------



## twobeers (23. Mrz 2006)

habs zusammen gebracht, danke für die Tipps!!
ich verwende jetzt J2SE(TM) Development Kit 5.0 Update 6, ich war dafür nur zu blöd die richtige Version zu nehmen, da ich mich durch den anderen Namen verwirren habe lassen.

Vielen Dank für deine Tipp - das ist mir jetzt schon ein bißchen zu blöde, dass ich das nicht sofort selbst kapiert habe.


----------

